# Bachmann Digitraxx Soundvalue question.



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

Guys,

As anyone who has any of these locos will know; since they have limited functions they do not feature a startup/shutdown function. The sound comes on when you power up the layout and the loco goes straight to idle. The sound can then be muted with F8 but I'm wondering is it possible to alter this so that when the layout powers up the sound is muted then you use F8 to turn the sound on.

I'm not sure if this is possible through CV's on these less expensive decoders...

Any ideas?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Bachmann Soundvalue use Soundtraxx decoders.They aren't true Tsunamis but still,there probably is an answer to your request.Could you be more specific on loco model?Can you program sound decoders?Not all systems can.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Bachmann Soundvalue use Soundtraxx decoders.They aren't true Tsunamis but still,there probably is an answer to your request.Could you be more specific on loco model?Can you program sound decoders?Not all systems can.


It's an F7, this is the exact model - http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-HO-EMD-F7-A-NS-w-DCC-Sound-p/bac-64303.htm

When you ask can I programme sound decoders do you mean programme general CV's or actually reprogram sound files?

I use an MRC Prodigy Advance 2.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't have any loco like yours but do own a few Tsunami decoders.A short visit on Soundtraxx's website allows me to believe yours has the necessary CVs to get what you'd like.

Sound decoders do require more power to program CVs so it's possible that your programming track may not succeed to do so.However,if your system allows programming "on the main",then you should be OK.I don't know your system.

Two ways available to control your prime mover sounds...first the automatic one...

CV116=7...first throttle click triggers start-up sounds then idle sound sets in.Then every 7% (or so) of the throttle increases sounds a notch up to notch 8 (about 55% throttle).Then sounds lower with lowering throttle settings (proportional setting).The engine sound can be turned off with the "Em. Stop" knob...some cabs don't have this control though.

The second option (my preference) is manual notching...

CV116=0 or 16...then F9 triggers prime mover start-up then every press of F9 increases diesel sound a notch up to notch 8 independently of throttle settings.Reverse process,F10 lowers diesel sound a notch at a time down to complete shut down (CV116=0).If using CV116=16,settings are the same plus interlock is activated...the loco will not move before diesel start up is completed (prototypical).With these settings,other sounds (bell,etc) and lights still work but no diesel sound no move.If you want to run silent then use F8.

If you chose manual notching,you'll lose manual control of fans and compressor (F9&F10).You can set them back to automatic random operation by giving CV112 a value of 3.

Hope this helps...don't hesitate to ask questions.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for that detailed reply, BrakemanJake!

I'll try adjusting the relevant CV's when I get home this evening.
Yes, my system supports programming on the main. So I'll see how it goes.
But here's the online manual for the Bachmann F7, it lists CV116 but I'm not sue it controls the relative function you mentioned....

http://www.soundtraxx.com/factory/OEM_pages/bachmann/ho_f7b_sv.pdf

Also is there a way to "reverse" the F8 muting function? By that I mean the loco has sound turned off when powered up and you press F8 to turn the sound on.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If your loco reacts to programming like I believe it should,you won't want to tinker with F8 any more.You'll need "F8" only if you ant to run it silent occasionally.Let's wait and see...


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions, Jake. But I don't think these adjustments are possible on this decoder!

Tried what you suggested; default value of CV116 is 39 and I verified that by reading back on the program track beforehand. Value of 16 results in no change to the loco's behaviour, and a value of 0 results in the motor and the sound decoder not responding to throttle changes. (Loco doesn't move and engine sound remains at idle).

BTW the only functions available on this decoder are the engine sound which notches up/down according to throttle settings, bell on F1, long/short horn on F2/F3 and mute on F8.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I knew these Soundvalue decoders were limited versions of Tsunami decoders.Not only they lack some CVs,we're discovering that even the CVs that are present are limited in programmable features.Well...I really thought I could help.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

Brakeman Jake said:


> I knew these Soundvalue decoders were limited versions of Tsunami decoders.Not only they lack some CVs,we're discovering that even the CVs that are present are limited in programmable features.Well...I really thought I could help.


Your advice was much appreciated anyway, Jake. Thanks again!


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

A late update with this one.....

I found what I was looking for in the Tsunami diesel manual.
Reading back CV116 gave me a value of 39. Engine Auto start is enabled by adding 32 to whatever value is in CV116; 39 = 32 + 7 (the engine sound will notch up every 7 speed steps).
Changing the value of CV116 to 7 disables auto-start which means the decoder does not make any sound when the layout is powered up. As soon as you set the throttle to any value above 0 then engine sound goes straight to idle which is exactly what I was looking for!


----------

